# Places to watch Football



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone advise on a decent bar that shows football. Want to watc the Old Firm cup final on Sunday and then the Holland vs Scotland World Cup Qualifying game the following Saturday (28th)

Cheers 

Sean


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are loads of sports bars across town. Most are listed in Time Out.

If you want a specific recommendation it would help if you stated an area. 

-


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> There are loads of sports bars across town. Most are listed in Time Out.
> 
> If you want a specific recommendation it would help if you stated an area.
> 
> -


Was more hinting at somewhere that showed Scottis games as most of the places ive been to only show English games. I live in the Marina by the way.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Try Underground at Habtoor Grand, usually the barstaff will change a tv for a specific game. Or The Locker Room at Golden Tulip in Al Barsha, plenty of TV's in there.

Not that interested in the Old Firm game, but looking for somewhere to watch the Holland game too. Although KO is at 11.45pm.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone been to Manzool I think it is called - the Southern Sun hotel in The Old Town - Burj Dubai?? 

Have heard it is supposed to be good for Sport, going to watch Utd v Liverpool on Saturday there.................


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Anyone been to Manzool I think it is called - the Southern Sun hotel in The Old Town - Burj Dubai??
> 
> Have heard it is supposed to be good for Sport, going to watch Utd v Liverpool on Saturday there.................


Should be watching this in Goodfellas in Bur Dubai. GO LIVERPOOL!!!


----------

